# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  سوال در مورد تربیت دبیر شهید رجایی

## Diamond76

بچه ها اگه من تربیت دبیر بزنم قبل از مصاحبه بهم میگن تو رشته های متمرکز چی قبول شدم؟ اگه واسه مصاحبه نرم میتونم همون رشته متمرکزی رو قبول شدم بخونم؟ مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟

----------


## Nima77

> بچه ها اگه من تربیت دبیر بزنم قبل از مصاحبه بهم میگن تو رشته های متمرکز چی قبول شدم؟ اگه واسه مصاحبه نرم میتونم همون رشته متمرکزی رو قبول شدم بخونم؟ مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟


اینجور ک من شنیدم:
شما هم فرهنگیان انتخاب میکنی هم رشته های دیگه
وسطای شهریور ک هنوز نتایج اعلام نشده بهت زنگ میزنن میگن بیا فلان جا واسه مصاحبه
اگه مصاحبه قبولت کردن نتیجش همراه با رشته دیگت هم میاد
دیگه اونجا خود دانی میخای چیکار کنی
میخای فرهنگیان بری یا رشته دیگت

----------


## Janvaljan

دوست عزییز شما ابتدا نیمه دوم شهریور نتیجه رشته متمرکزت اعلام میشه
بعد اخرای مهر نتایج اولیه فرهنگیان و دبیری شهید رجایی میاد و اگر 
اسم شما هم بود میرید برای
مصاحبه و در نهایت اسامی پدیرفته شده های نهاییش اواخر دی اعلام
میشه و باید از بهمن وارد دانشگاه فرهنگیان یا شهید رجایی میشید

ضمنا میتونید مهر رشته متمرکز ثبت نام کنید واگر در نهایت در دانشگاه
فرهنگیان یا دبیری شهید زجایی جزو پذیرفته شده های نهایی قرار
گرفتید، از رشته متمرکز در بهمن انصراف بدید و در دانشگاه فرهنگیان 
یا دبیری شهید رجایی ثبت نام کنید

----------


## soheil-020

دوستان منم دبیری زبان مجاز هستم .... کسی خبر نداره اگه از مصاحبه قبول بشیم کدوم شهر ها رو میتونیم بریم ؟؟؟  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## atena.kh

فعلا امسال که تربیت معلم هارو تو دفترچه نزدن....
کارا سنجش حساب کتاب نداره..نکنه فرهنگیان نگیرن امسال...یاخدا :Yahoo (114):

----------


## broslee

> فعلا امسال که تربیت معلم هارو تو دفترچه نزدن....
> کارا سنجش حساب کتاب نداره..نکنه فرهنگیان نگیرن امسال...یاخدا


پارسال هم بیشتر کدرشته هاش تو اصلاحیه ها اعلام شد

----------


## soheil-020

> فعلا امسال که تربیت معلم هارو تو دفترچه نزدن....
> کارا سنجش حساب کتاب نداره..نکنه فرهنگیان نگیرن امسال...یاخدا


تازه  من شنیدم دختر نمیگیرن امسال  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط soheil-020


دوستان منم دبیری زبان مجاز هستم .... کسی خبر نداره اگه از مصاحبه قبول بشیم کدوم شهر ها رو میتونیم بریم ؟؟؟ 


از کجا میدونی دبیری زبان مجازی؟*

----------


## soheil-020

> *
> از کجا میدونی دبیری زبان مجازی؟*

----------


## soheil-020

> *
> از کجا میدونی دبیری زبان مجازی؟*


فک کنم دبیری فرق داره ... ماله من تربیت معلمه ؟؟؟  کدوم بهتره  به نظرتون؟؟؟ اگه این نشد با 1200 منطقه 3 میشه اورد ؟؟؟

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط soheil-020





مال تو چرا 2ردیفه؟*

----------


## soheil-020

> *
> 
> مال تو چرا 2ردیفه؟*


خب معلومه ... تجربی و زبان هر دو رو شرکت کردم .... :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط soheil-020


فک کنم دبیری فرق داره ... ماله من تربیت معلمه ؟؟؟  کدوم بهتره  به نظرتون؟؟؟ اگه این نشد با 1200 منطقه 3 میشه اورد ؟؟؟


برا منم مجاز زده اما اینجوری


بهترو واقعا نمیدونم
فقط قبولی نیس که مصاحبه و گزینش هم داره*

----------


## soheil-020

> بچه ها اگه من تربیت دبیر بزنم قبل از مصاحبه بهم میگن تو رشته های متمرکز چی قبول شدم؟ اگه واسه مصاحبه نرم میتونم همون رشته متمرکزی رو قبول شدم بخونم؟ مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟


دوستان اگه کسی دقیق میدونه راهنمایی کنه ... واقعا داره سرنوشت ما رقم میخوره  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط soheil-020


خب معلومه ... تجربی و زبان هر دو رو شرکت کردم ....


اون رتبه زبانته؟
پس از تجربی غیر مجازی؟*

----------


## soheil-020

> *
> برا منم مجاز زده اما اینجوری
> فایل پیوست 59105
> 
> بهترو واقعا نمیدونم
> فقط قبولی نیس که مصاحبه و گزینش هم داره*


اره میدونم دادا ... و اینکه منطقتون نیاز داشته باشه یا نه که حتما این هم بر اساس امار اموزش و پرورشه   !!!! و پذیرش امسال چقدر باشه و... من از چند تا دوستام پرسیدم که گفتند اگه مشکل خاصی طرف نداشته باشه بر میدارن به امید خدا ... :Yahoo (106):

----------


## soheil-020

> *
> اون رتبه زبانته؟
> پس از تجربی غیر مجازی؟*


اره امسال تجربی سخت تر مجاز شده .... اینجوری که من شنیدم ... علاقه اول من تربیت معلمه ... اگه نشد میرم دامپزشکی که با درسای سختش دست و پنجه نرم کنم به امید خدا  :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## soheil-020

> *
> برا منم مجاز زده اما اینجوری
> فایل پیوست 59105
> 
> بهترو واقعا نمیدونم
> فقط قبولی نیس که مصاحبه و گزینش هم داره*



رشتت چی بود دادا ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط soheil-020


رشتت چی بود دادا ؟؟؟؟؟


تجربی*

----------


## soheil-020

> *
> 
> تجربی*


خوبه ... ببین به چی علاقه داری ؟؟؟؟ راستی بری تربیت مشکل سربازیت هم حله  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## soheil-020

up

----------

